# Red Tail Black Shark not eating!



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

sorry didnt know where to post this but my red tail has not been eating the whole time he has been in my tank i have tried feeding him flake, and freeze dried blood worms and he wont eat either the guy at LFS said try live black worms will he like these better? i dont know where to go from here i have tried seperating him from the rest of the tank but he still wont eat please help! :-(


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If he's not eating any of that, it sounds like he is sick or hurt in some way. Try the live worms, the worst that will happen is he won't eat those either, and it's worth a try. 

Has anything recently changed in the tank? Weather changes? New additions? What about his behavior and coloring?


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i got him 4 days ago and he was really stressed then he started turning a gray color but now hes pretty much black and has been swimming around he stays in a cave a lot which i heard they like so thats okay and when food comes out he comes out from his cave and sniffs around but never actually eats anything. The Tiger barbs chase him a little bit but once he gets into his cave they stop and its not like a mean chase they just come up behind him and he gets spooked and swims into his cave he seems to be normal just not eating


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Post pictures of him, and is he a new addition to your tank?

New additions can take up to a week before they start eating. It is a big change for them, especially with new tankmates. Keep trying different foods that they eat, hopefully he will turn around soon, keep us updated.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i was told to use salt for my fish and then i read red tails dont like salt on one site and i was wondering if this could be why he isnt eating


----------



## Creamery (Nov 19, 2010)

Have you tried bloodworms or shrimp? I thaw these out in a little tank water. I use an eye dropper to feed the less aggressive eater. They learn very quickly that there is food inside. How is your water quality now? Still zerro ammonia and nitrites? Red tailed sharks are not great cycle fish, so if you have water quality issues that may be why he is not eating.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

he is eating now he eats flake off the bottom when it is dark so i have to make sure to put a little extra in the tank so he can find the flake and he is also eating algae from a decoration that came from my other tank


----------

